# PCD and Virginia Inspection Sticker?



## ricraff (Apr 29, 2013)

I bought a new X1 for ED+PCD from a dealer in MD. PCD is next week :thumbup:

The dealer has registered my car and sent me the VA plates. However, the VSP site seems to say that I need to have a Virginia safety inspection sticker once this car is registered:



> If a vehicle is purchased out-of-state and then registered in Virginia, it must be inspected once it is registered in this state.


Does anyone have any experience with buying a car from out-of-state, registering in VA, and picking up at PCD? how did you get your sticker?

Thanks!
RR


----------



## alee (Dec 19, 2001)

I was ED+PCD... got NY state plates in the mail and a 10 day temporary inspection sticker. 

Simple - just go to your closest authorized inspection station (in my case, just drove to a random NY state BMW dealership), sat around for 15 min and got a sticker attached.


----------



## HokieXDriver (Aug 21, 2009)

You actually have one year to get an inspection sticker for a new car in Virginia, but expect to be stopped if you decide to exercise that right. You won't get a ticket, but you will be stopped.

I bought both my BMWs in Maryland, so although they registered the car with Virginia DMV, I had to get my own inspection stickers. I just went to a gas station and paid the $15.


----------



## Mbrown328dx (Mar 22, 2014)

I gad the same question expect the fact I live in pa and the dealer told me I had 30 days according to him to get it inspected


----------

